# Marcum showdown troller problems



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

I have a showdown troller I bought February of last year used it once and it started acting up so I called them and they fixed it and it was too late to use it for ice fishing I got it out today to check it out and it's acting up again gonna call them tommorow the issue is I had my heart set on a lx7 and now I'm having second thoughts anybody have any similar problems with marcum


----------



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

Ive got a lx6 and have had it 3 years and love it. Never any probs.
Btw, what is thebtroller doing?


----------



## 47dipseydivers (Jan 21, 2011)

It won't stay on they said it was a programming issue last time


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Buy a VEX 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

